# colnago eps amit, 56cms



## andesman (Mar 17, 2005)

finally got my EPS, amit. built it with record gruppo, kcnc brakes, reynolds clinchers, deda cockpit and prologo saddle. Came in a tad over the 7 kilo mark. couple of pics here:


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

what a beauty. enjoy it.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks great, the red KCNCs are a nice touch too


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

*a beaut*

very, very nice.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice bike no doubt and especially nice pics! Pro? 

How do you like the brakes so far?


----------



## andesman (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks all, brakes are good so far, need to try them in mtns., but i feel they will be ok.


----------

